# Random thought thread



## Joe Blow (25 March 2014)

One forum I visit regularly has a fairly active "Random thought thread" that provides forum members with an outlet for any random thoughts that they may have... interesting or otherwise.

After some consideration, I thought it was about time that ASF had its own.

Sometimes you have a random thought that you'd like to get some feedback on or have a brief rant about that isn't substantial enough to warrant its own thread. Sometimes these thoughts can elicit no response at all, while sometimes they can generate some brief discussion or debate.

Either way, this thread serves the purpose of allowing forum members to express their random thoughts, as strange, unpopular or bizarre as they may be, without cluttering up the General Chat forum with threads that end up going nowhere.

Posts can be on any topic at all, just please be sure that they abide by the ASF Posting Guidelines and Code of Conduct.

So... over to you ASF!


----------



## rumpole (25 March 2014)

Some may call it a Chat thread, but I'm glad to see this forum is above such a "working class" description.


Anyway, my thoughts are not random. They are immaculately planned and conceived and logically argued.


----------



## dutchie (25 March 2014)

So Joe was it a random thought to have a random thought thread??

Random thoughts are good for the soul!


----------



## Joe Blow (25 March 2014)

rumpole said:


> Anyway, my thoughts are not random. They are immaculately planned and conceived and logically argued.




Then perhaps you can pick logical holes in other people's poorly conceived, spur-of-the-moment random thoughts.


----------



## Joe Blow (25 March 2014)

dutchie said:


> So Joe was it random thought to have a random thought thread??




Actually, no. I'd been thinking about the idea for a while, but had never managed to sit down and actually start the thread.

I considered the possibility that it may end up being a can of worms that I will regret opening, but I started thinking about it again today and thought I'd throw caution to the wind and kick it off and see what happens.


----------



## rumpole (25 March 2014)

Joe Blow said:


> Then perhaps you can pick logical holes in other people's poorly conceived, spur-of-the-moment random thoughts.




I do that with noco all the time


----------



## burglar (25 March 2014)

Joe Blow said:


> ... an outlet for any random thoughts ...



Thanks, Joe


I had a thought the other day.

I posted it elsewhere.


----------



## dutchie (25 March 2014)

Rather than trying to somehow cope with all the people who want to relocate to other countries, we should be putting more resources, especially the UN, into making life better in countries that people are leaving. 

Simplistic I know but it makes sense.


----------



## rumpole (25 March 2014)

dutchie said:


> Rather than trying to somehow cope with all the people who want to relocate to other countries, we should be putting more resources, especially the UN, into making life better in countries that people are leaving.
> 
> Simplistic I know but it makes sense.




Sounds fair to me. The first thing that has to be agreed is limitation of arms sales into countries that use them for internal defence of despotic governments, rather than protection against invasion from outside.

Trying to get an agreement from the arms manufacturers to stop making money though is a very big step.


----------



## burglar (25 March 2014)

rumpole said:


> Sounds fair to me. The first thing that has to be agreed is limitation of arms sales into countries that use them for internal defence of despotic governments, rather than protection against invasion from outside.
> 
> Trying to get an agreement from the arms manufacturers to stop making money though is a very big step.




You first need to remove the right to bare arms.


----------



## rumpole (25 March 2014)

burglar said:


> You first need to remove the right to bare arms.




You mean long sleeve shirts should be mandatory ?


----------



## Julia (25 March 2014)

I really like the idea of the thread, Joe.  Thank you.
Will let my mind do some random thinking.


----------



## bellenuit (25 March 2014)

Now that I am thinking what to post on this thread, is it no longer a random thought?


----------



## skc (25 March 2014)

bellenuit said:


> Now that I am thinking what to post on this thread, is it no longer a random thought?




Funny, yet intelligent.

Here's something I think you'd enjoy, Bellenuit.

http://www.tickld.com/x/20-jokes-that-only-intellectuals-will-understand


----------



## Julia (25 March 2014)

One of the characteristics of an OK life seems to me to be the sense of being in control of that life.

Recently I've found it sad to observe the diminution of an elderly woman who has been deemed unfit to live alone and bundled off into a nursing home, despite her vehement protestations.

She has the financial resources to pay for care at home but, because she has no one to advocate for her, her wishes are being completely ignored and she is helpless to fight the system.  

I know this happens frequently.  It's the first time, however, that I've ever witnessed the extraordinary distress this woman is experiencing because her autonomy has been removed from her.

Perhaps not quite a random thought, but I'd be interested in how much others value their sense of personal control.  Probably not something one thinks about too much when young, as invincibility and a sense of an infinite future are dominant.


----------



## trainspotter (25 March 2014)

Why doesn't Alexey Pajitnov who invented Tetris in 1984 sue the @rse off King who makes Candy Crush as it heads towards an IPO?


----------



## skc (25 March 2014)

trainspotter said:


> Why doesn't Alexey Pajitnov who invented Tetris in 1984 sue the @rse off King who makes Candy Crush as it heads towards an IPO?




They are pretty different game.

Why don't everyone who's addicted to Candy Crush sue the company for wasting millions of hours of their life, while the game doesn't carry the addictive warning label?


----------



## rumpole (25 March 2014)

Julia said:


> Perhaps not quite a random thought, but I'd be interested in how much others value their sense of personal control.  Probably not something one thinks about too much when young, as invincibility and a sense of an infinite future are dominant.




Control over ones own life and our decisions is paramount to a quality life.

I looked after my mother for 8 years after she had a stroke. She was unable to talk or move one side of her body.Putting her in a nursing home was an unbearable thought for me. Although she had the best care I could give I would rather go straight away than have to live like that. I'm sure she would have too.


----------



## trainspotter (25 March 2014)

skc said:


> They are pretty different game.
> 
> Why don't everyone who's addicted to Candy Crush sue the company for wasting millions of hours of their life, while the game doesn't carry the addictive warning label?




You read my mind !


----------



## burglar (25 March 2014)

skc said:


> Funny, yet intelligent.
> 
> Here's something I think you'd enjoy, Bellenuit.
> 
> http://www.tickld.com/x/20-jokes-that-only-intellectuals-will-understand




I didn't get No. 8 when I failed to scroll down to the punchline!?


----------



## burglar (25 March 2014)

Julia said:


> ... Recently I've found it sad to observe the diminution of an elderly woman who has been deemed unfit to live alone and bundled off into a nursing home, despite her vehement protestations ...




I know of a 94 year old woman literally unable to stand on her own two feet.

Her next fall may be fatal!!


----------



## SirRumpole (27 March 2014)

Indonesia to challenge plain packaging laws in WTO

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-03-...australia-plain-packaging-tobacco-law/5348078

So what sovereignty (very important to the Abbott government) will we have if Indonesia wins ?

Just an example of the rubbish we will be subjected to if we join the Trans Pacific Partnership


----------



## SirRumpole (28 March 2014)

Why are there criminals in our police forces ?

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-03-28/criminal-history-not-a-barrier-to-joining-nsw-police/5351172

One would have hoped that criminal conviction would rule out a career in the police if they are batting for the other side.


----------



## burglar (28 March 2014)

Just lately, everyone who asks me a question gets angry with my responses.

Why can't I have the correct answers in advance (on an a4 sheet)?


----------



## SirRumpole (29 March 2014)

It's really sad about all those crooks who suffer depression after being found out or sentenced. Well who wouldn't ?. You wouldn't expect that the prospect of gaol would make them happy. It's even sadder if they really think it's going to get them any public sympathy or lighter sentences

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-03-...tencing-hearing-begins-over-hsu-fraud/5351400


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 March 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> It's really sad about all those crooks who suffer depression after being found out or sentenced. Well who wouldn't ?. You wouldn't expect that the prospect of gaol would make them happy. It's even sadder if they really think it's going to get them any public sympathy or lighter sentences
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-03-...tencing-hearing-begins-over-hsu-fraud/5351400




Good one Horace. It's somewhat like a pickpocket getting elated when they get away with the wallet.

gg


----------



## Julia (29 March 2014)

Yep, I had the same thought as both of you above.  Like, well fancy that!

But in this era of medicalising predictable emotional responses to any situation, it's not surprising.


----------



## Calliope (29 March 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> It's really sad about all those crooks who suffer depression after being found out or sentenced. Well who wouldn't ?. You wouldn't expect that the prospect of gaol would make them happy. It's even sadder if they really think it's going to get them any public sympathy or lighter sentences
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-03-...tencing-hearing-begins-over-hsu-fraud/5351400




It seems to be a Union thing. No doubt Ms Gillard and Bruce Wilson will be depressed when (or if) they are brought to justice. After the Royal Commission there will be dozens of depressed union leaders and a few company execs., I hope.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 March 2014)

Calliope said:


> It seems to be a Union thing. No doubt Ms Gillard and Bruce Wilson will be depressed when (or if) they are brought to justice. After the Royal Commission there will be dozens of depressed union leaders and a few company execs., I hope.




I remember Alan Bond putting on a big show of being depressed when it was obvious he was going to the Colonel Klink, so it's not just a union thing. Christopher Skase did the same.


----------



## robusta (30 March 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> I remember Alan Bond putting on a big show of being depressed when it was obvious he was going to the Colonel Klink, so it's not just a union thing. Christopher Skase did the same.




Yes that was a hell of a performance in the witness box, it was like he was mentally retarded. He kept on repeating "I do not recall" a few years later he seemed bright enough to buy a mine in South Africa however.


----------



## SirRumpole (30 March 2014)

Are these angry Chinese relatives of the MH370 passengers being stirred up by their government so that China can poke their noses in and take over the investigation ?

It seems that most of the other countries relatives are taking a more sober approach.


----------



## Judd (30 March 2014)

robusta said:


> Yes that was a hell of a performance in the witness box, it was like he was mentally retarded. He kept on repeating "I do not recall" a few years later he seemed bright enough to buy a mine in South Africa however.




Not to forget Carmen Lawrence - and I just have.

An inflamed shoulder tendon is annoying and a bit painful.

Friends who claim that replacing old, rickety steps to their garage with a small deck and ramp is a simple job, have no idea of what simple means.


----------



## SirRumpole (2 April 2014)

I say, the WA shark cull is going well isn't it ?

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-04-...ar-perth-wa-after-human-remains-found/5363130


----------



## burglar (3 April 2014)

The crumbed fish never fits in the tray.
Why not catch them a week earlier when they are shorter.

Or use smaller bread crumbs.


----------



## burglar (18 April 2014)

Joe Blow said:


> One forum I visit regularly has a fairly active "Random thought thread" that provides forum members with an outlet for any random thoughts that they may have...




I have one thought that comes back to me more often than German Potato Soup.
What kind of things are discussed on that thread in the other forum?


----------



## Smurf1976 (18 April 2014)

burglar said:


> The crumbed fish never fits in the tray.




Or get a bigger tray?


----------



## burglar (18 April 2014)

Smurf1976 said:


> Or get a bigger tray?




And the labelling says 45% Fish!!


----------



## Smurf1976 (19 April 2014)

burglar said:


> And the labelling says 45% Fish!!




And that's where you should stop reading, because you really don't want to know what the other 55% is....


----------



## burglar (21 April 2014)

My whole life is flashing before my eyes!

I hope I am not dying?!


----------



## SirRumpole (21 April 2014)

burglar said:


> My whole life is flashing before my eyes!
> 
> I hope I am not dying?!




So do we. Please let us know if there is a life after death.

Seriously, I hope you are joking, but I suppose if you aren't you would have more important things to do than talk to us. Like getting to a hospital.


----------



## SirRumpole (22 April 2014)

Has anyone seen that deodorant ad on TV where a bloke comes come from work and flakes out on the couch exhausted while a woman breezes in as if nothing has happened, throws a bit of fake sympathy for the bloke and goes about her business ?

Can you image what would happen if the roles were reversed ? The feminazis would be out in force demanding that the ad agency be boycotted and the people who designed the ads be strung up by their genitals.

I reckon it's time blokes stood up against this blatant sexism and demanded equal treatment. The pendulum has swung way too far. Sperm banks should be banned to make women appreciate their companions more. The world has gone off its rocker.


----------



## burglar (26 April 2014)

It doesn't have to make sense!

I watched TV commercials for three decades trying to make sense of them

Once I was bailed up by a person, wanting a "cone"!
Absolutely nothing he said made sense!
My brain went ballistic for twenty minutes trying to make sense of it.

Sometimes the market is that way too!


It just doesn't have to make sense!


----------



## bellenuit (27 April 2014)

burglar said:


> It doesn't have to make sense!
> 
> I watched TV commercials for three decades trying to make sense of them
> 
> ...




Burglar. No disrespect, but I have no idea what your post is about. No pun intended, but it doesn't make sense, at least to me.


----------



## Calliope (20 May 2014)

The standard of teaching in primary school is well illustrated here. For years now teachers have not bothered to instruct their pupils how to hold their pens correctly.


----------



## burglar (20 May 2014)

bellenuit said:


> Burglar. No disrespect, but I have no idea what your post is about. No pun intended, but it doesn't make sense, at least to me.




Is the human brain is programmed to make sense of stuff?

Even long after I have consciously realised that 
something or someone doesn't make sense,
part of my brain is still trying to make sense of it?


----------



## cynic (20 May 2014)

burglar said:


> Is the human brain is programmed to make sense of stuff?
> 
> Even long after I have consciously realised that
> something or someone doesn't make sense,
> part of my brain is still trying to make sense of it?




Some decades ago I had the experience of seeing at a time when I wasn't thinking (No! I wasn't taking drugs of any kind!) I had no depth perception whatsoever - I recollect seeing a seemingly random mixture of colours splashed on a flat plane that was zero distance away from me! Everything seemed two dimensional and nothing seen at the time made any sense. My mind simply wasn't interpreting the light recieved by my eyes! Ditto for the vibrations received by my ears - just a confusion of meaningless noise!


----------



## dutchie (22 May 2014)

The current discussion and debate about the Australian economy and how Australia should move forward is summed up by: Prime Minister winked during radio interview.

How stupid is the media and the electorate for taking in this rubbish.

Australia - a land of entitled whingers.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 May 2014)

Sorry, but I can't get into National Sorry Day

What am I supposed to apologise for ?

 Being Alive ?


----------



## wayneL (26 May 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> Sorry, but I can't get into National Sorry Day
> 
> What am I supposed to apologise for ?
> 
> Being Alive ?



It's in the manifesto comrade.


----------



## Calliope (27 May 2014)

I'll drink to that...bottoms up!


----------



## Judd (29 May 2014)

I want a mini-digger (dingo) just 'cause they is awesome and it'd be fun (?) to mistakenly go round and trash someone's front lawn.  Oh, sorry luv so you're number 8 and number 7 is over the road?


----------



## SirRumpole (29 May 2014)

Judd said:


> I want a mini-digger (dingo) just 'cause they is awesome and it'd be fun (?) to mistakenly go round and trash someone's front lawn.  Oh, sorry luv so you're number 8 and number 7 is over the road?




Thanks for sharing that.

May all your dreams come true, you sicko.


----------



## noco (29 May 2014)

I have random thoughts about Rumpole and they are not good at all.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 May 2014)

noco said:


> I have random thoughts about Rumpole and they are not good at all.




Look under "Mental Health Services" in the Yellow pages.


----------



## Judd (29 May 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> May all your dreams come true, you sicko.




Ta.  I try.

There are only two things required for sustenance.  Coffee and, the food of the Gods, Pizza Supreme.  Without them life seriously sucks.


----------



## noco (29 May 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> Look under "Mental Health Services" in the Yellow pages.




I could not find you under "Mental Health Services".

So I am looking under a rock.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 May 2014)

noco said:


> So I am looking under a rock.




I'm sure you know plenty of rocks.


----------



## noco (29 May 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> I'm sure you know plenty of rocks.




Yes.... there are plenty of grubs under rocks.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 May 2014)

noco said:


> Yes.... there are plenty of grubs under rocks.




Try banging the rocks together, I'm sure you can do that


----------



## pixel (29 May 2014)

I'm sorry, Joe,

when I mentioned "civilised" in today's "Happy Anniversary" post, I hadn't read this thread yet.
Apparently, the term can only apply to a subset of post(er)s


----------



## noco (29 May 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> Try banging the rocks together, I'm sure you can do that




So long as you keep your thumbs out of the way.


----------



## Tink (8 June 2014)

What a lovely story regarding the Victorian school children.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-06-...-front-ahead-of-meeting-with-hollande/5507638

_"The people here will never forget the courage... and sacrifice of so many young Australians," local mayor Patrick Simon said.

The local school was built with money raised by Victorian schoolchildren in the 1920s._

Adding this old article from the Victorian Bushfires.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/in-...-honour-war-debt/story-e6frgdaf-1225703311774


----------



## Judd (8 June 2014)

Cleanliness is next to Godliness.  However, if one happens to be an atheist.............


----------



## DeepState (10 July 2014)

Another Goldman Sachs newsmaker....hilarious.  Hug your mother.

http://www.theage.com.au/business/m...chs-traders-twilight-zone-20140709-zt1fr.html


----------



## Ves (11 July 2014)

Didn't know where to post this...

http://www.businessinsider.com.au/cynk-technology-2014-7

The story this week of this OTC stock in the USA is some 'light entertainment' before the weekend...


----------



## burglar (20 July 2014)

Reviewed my life and found:

I am striving for mediocrity!


----------



## cynic (20 July 2014)

burglar said:


> Reviewed my life and found:
> 
> I am striving for mediocrity!




When you get there, please be sure and let us know which path you took to attainment!


----------



## DeepState (20 July 2014)

burglar said:


> Reviewed my life and found:
> 
> I am striving for mediocrity!




That's a big ask.  Is it stressful to you? Perhaps you should be more realistic and set your sights lower.


----------



## cynic (20 July 2014)

DeepState said:


> That's a big ask.  Is it stressful to you? Perhaps you should be more realistic and set your sights lower.




Failing that, he could always set his sights higher.


----------



## So_Cynical (20 July 2014)

burglar said:


> Reviewed my life and found:
> 
> I am striving for mediocrity!




probably sums up most of us.


----------



## DeepState (27 July 2014)

None of us are getting out this alive.

...fill the unforgiving minute with sixty seconds' worth of distance run.


----------



## burglar (27 July 2014)

1. The Rev is driving his car, when suddenly the engine stops working! If he is travelling at 10 ms-1 and his deceleration is 2 ms-2 how long will it take for the car to come to rest?

2. The Rev abuses the RAA Patrolman for working on the Sabbath day. How long will it take the Patrolman to tell the Rev that he was sent by God, to repair the car in time for the Church Service?


----------



## Julia (5 October 2014)

Extract from item by a Sunday Mail columnist today, amongst the discussion of terror etc:



> You can see why people hate an organisation like ISIS, and I'm among them, but it's hard to fathom why they would trawl the White Pages on the off chance that the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria had branch offices listed in the Australian telephone book so they could register their displeasure with the receptionist.
> 
> Which, of course, is exactly what happened, with the poor buggers at the ISIS office refurbishment company fielding calls from halfwits asking them to put an end to the terror.
> 
> ...




Hard to believe, but there you go.  And those people vote.


----------



## So_Cynical (5 October 2014)

Julia said:


> Hard to believe, but there you go.  And those people vote.




For the Noalition and PUP of course.


----------



## Calliope (20 November 2014)

Parallel parking made easy.


----------



## Tisme (24 November 2014)

I was pondering the pic of a comet compared to Los Angeles and wondered how much I could sell it for to the Chinese as high grade ore?


----------



## SirRumpole (24 November 2014)

Calliope said:


> Parallel parking made easy.





Yeah, but how does he get out again ?


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 November 2014)

Tisme said:


> I was pondering the pic of a comet compared to Los Angeles and wondered how much I could sell it for to the Chinese as high grade ore?
> 
> 
> View attachment 60428






Gee Tis. If you look closer you will see it is only plasticine.


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 November 2014)

Things happen 'cause someone says when they need say nothing.


----------



## burglar (24 November 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> Yeah, but how does he get out again ?




He opens the door, like everyone else!


----------



## SirRumpole (25 November 2014)

Ever wished that the ground would open up and swallow you ?

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-11-...re-sinkhole-while-hanging-out-washing/5916286


----------



## Tisme (27 November 2014)

Police Chief give a spray about American bullets

[video]http://conservativetribune.com/police-black-crime/[/video]


----------



## Tisme (28 November 2014)

Was thinking how easy access to drugs is not the answer to the problem:


----------



## noco (13 December 2014)

A POEM THAT SOME CAN RELATE TO

I remember the cheese of my childhood,
And the bread that we cut with a knife,
When the children helped with the housework,
And the men went to work not the wife.

The cheese never needed a fridge,
And the bread was so crusty and hot
The children were seldom unhappy
And the wife was content with her lot.

I remember the milk from the bottle,
With the yummy cream on the top,
Our dinner came hot from the oven,
And not from the fridge; in the shop.

The kids were a lot more contented,
They didn't need money for kicks,
Just a game with their mates in the road,
And sometimes the Saturday flicks.

I remember the shop on the corner,
Where a pen'orth of sweets was sold
Do you think I'm a bit too nostalgic?
Or is it...I'm just getting old?

I remember the 'loo' was the lav
And the bogey man came in the night,
It wasn't the least bit funny
Going "out back" with no light.

The interesting items we perused
From the newspapers cut into squares,
And hung on a peg in the loo,
It took little to keep us amused.

The clothes were boiled in the copper
With plenty of rich foamy suds
But the ironing seemed never ending
As Mum pressed everyone's 'duds'.
I remember the slap on my backside,
And the taste of soap if I swore
Anorexia and diets weren't heard of
And we hadn't much choice what we wore.

Do you think that bruised our ego?
Or our initiative was destroyed?
We ate what was put on the table
And I think life was better enjoyed.

ANON

the age of remembrance must be 60 plus!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Calliope (31 December 2014)

News item.



> 6:32PM (AEST)
> Suspicious package found at Qld Centrelink
> AN exclusion zone has been set up and the bomb squad has been called after reports of a suspicious package at a Centrelink office in central Queensland.




In case you are wondering what a suspicious package looks like...this may help;

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...3NHcTi8AWetIL4Bg&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=790&bih=623


----------



## SirRumpole (31 December 2014)

Calliope said:


> News item.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You need an sp trawler to sort those out


----------



## Calliope (31 December 2014)

"It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt."

Mark Twain


----------



## sptrawler (31 December 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> You need an sp trawler to sort those out




Lol, The missus has packages like them arrive every week, bloody ebay.


----------



## burglar (31 December 2014)

sptrawler said:


> Lol, The missus has packages like them arrive every week, bloody ebay.




I get it now! An SP (Suspicious Package) Trawler.


----------



## Tink (8 April 2015)

I wasn't sure where to put this, but a happy news story from Victoria.

We had a young autistic boy, 11yo, go missing on Good Friday while the family were camping in Eildon.
It has been rather cold the last few days.

He was found safe yesterday.

A wonderful effort by all. 

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...293538386?sv=98633ace8eb23884bdb009b9a090a12f


----------



## dutchie (8 April 2015)

Tink said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this, but a happy news story from Victoria.
> 
> We had a young autistic boy, 11yo, go missing on Good Friday while the family were camping in Eildon.
> It has been rather cold the last few days.
> ...





Yes, really good news.

Our rescue teams - police,SES, firies etc did a great job!

The general public that helped search must also be commended.


----------



## trainspotter (20 May 2015)

I built my house 16 years ago and it has 180 degree views of the ocean. A lighthouse is located on a point of land in the distance. The view was obscured by a tree in the next door neighbours yard. I hated that tree. Everybody that came to my house said "Wouldn't it be great if that tree wasn't there and you would have uninterrupted views of the lighthouse". I agreed wholeheartedly. 

Then I noticed that the birds would gather in the morning in this tree and sing the praises of the awakening dawn and raise their young in nests who in turn called that tree their home. This lasted for 10 years. I bought a dog.  My dog loves chasing birds so he received entertainment value from chasing the various species of birds who inevitably congregated in my backyard to dig for worms. The tree had purpose. I did't mind the tree afterall but still wished it was not blocking my view.

After a ten year period the tree started to show signs of not doing too well. It was dying. There were less leaves regrowing in spring. Not as many birds came and nestled in its branches. My dog had less birds to chase in the back yard and generally the sounds of the bird calls in the morning were growing dimmer. The leaves had now quite large gaps between them and I could see glimpses of the lighthouse. The tree was not on my hate list anymore and I began to take more notice of the bird life.

Over the next 6 years the tree became less of a tree and more of a giant stick poking the sky with its branches looking like demented twisted fingers that gave the birds somewhere to sit but no protection from the elements or predators. No nests were made to rear the hatchlings and the morning cacophony of bird songs grew even less. I had to start using an alarm clock instead of relying on the birds to wake me up. My dog began to tolerate the birds in the backyard and did not chase them as much. But at least I could see more of the lighthouse. I felt empathy for the tree and what its purpose was in the grand scheme of things.

Just the other day I came home from work and went out to my balcony. Something was missing. They had cut down the tree. I now had uninterrupted views of the lighthouse. Magnificent I thought. There were no birds in my backyard for my dog to chase. There were no bird songs this morning to wake me up. The vista had now become barren. I noticed a hawk had now started to patrol the skies as the birds had nowhere to hide in the branches. I felt sorry for wanting this tree gone. 

Now the freakin lighthouse tractor beam of light bores through my window at night when I am trying to sleep. Every 7 seconds the bedroom illuminates like a spaceship has just landed. My dog now lies dormant with no birds to chase. Wish I had that tree back.

Yep ... got what I wanted in the end.

Moral of the story?


----------



## Macquack (20 May 2015)

trainspotter said:


> Moral of the story?




Have you thought of adding 'writing a book' to your list of many achievements.

Boring story, but your extrapolation skills are excellent.:kiffer:


----------



## sptrawler (20 May 2015)

trainspotter said:


> I built my house 16 years ago and it has 180 degree views of the ocean. A lighthouse is located on a point of land in the distance. The view was obscured by a tree in the next door neighbours yard. I hated that tree. Everybody that came to my house said "Wouldn't it be great if that tree wasn't there and you would have uninterrupted views of the lighthouse". I agreed wholeheartedly.
> 
> Then I noticed that the birds would gather in the morning in this tree and sing the praises of the awakening dawn and raise their young in nests who in turn called that tree their home. This lasted for 10 years. I bought a dog.  My dog loves chasing birds so he received entertainment value from chasing the various species of birds who inevitably congregated in my backyard to dig for worms. The tree had purpose. I did't mind the tree afterall but still wished it was not blocking my view.
> 
> ...




Buy a mature tree from a tree farm and plant it. 
Stop being a sook, get a grip, your starting to sound as though you care.

Last time I saw you, you had a Dhuey with its throat cut, hanging from your hand.


----------



## trainspotter (20 May 2015)

Apparently satire/parody/irony is wasted around here. Must live near an airport.


----------



## jbocker (21 May 2015)

trainspotter said:


> Apparently satire/parody/irony is wasted around here. Must live near an airport.
> 
> View attachment 62655




I liked the story TS!

I will random a story which may waste someones time. 
Lived in a house that the wife and built a couple of years after marriage, tried to build a 4x2 but the bankers refused so settled on a 3x1 design. We were with little spare cash for many years but raised 3 kids in it, the last caused us to extend when she became a toddler, we built on top, later added a separate outdoor single room and a big pool, single garage to a double. Lived there very happily for 28 years before selling. I thought it would rip my heart out, the day we moved out, had a tear in my eye I must confess as we left (i was the biggest sook out of the lot of us).

Next day and for the 4 years since have not thought twice about the place.


----------



## Tink (3 July 2015)

*The story behind this famous photograph*

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/busines...amous-photograph/story-fnkjjaij-1227403594197


----------



## dead trader (27 July 2015)

I'm a yellow! According to the Color Code... It's a personality test which after completion you are told you are either red, blue, white or yellow!


----------



## Tink (19 February 2016)

The same women that hung off the Eastern Freeway Overpass, are now climbing the  Arts Centre spire, to hang up a piece of cloth.

Are these people fined for wasting police resources for the day?

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...e/news-story/a99051de00dc7a6d2ff117fa9d6009d3

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-02-...nes-arts-centre-spire-victoria-police/7182670


----------



## SirRumpole (19 February 2016)

Tink said:


> The same women that hung off the Eastern Freeway Overpass, are now climbing the  Arts Centre spire, to hang up a piece of cloth.
> 
> Are these people fined for wasting police resources for the day?
> 
> ...




Well, to me they represent the good old Aussie spirit of resourcefulness and protest and I wouldn't have it any other way.

I'd prefer to spend a few bucks of police time than being ground under a policeman's boot.

That's not to say I agree with their message, but that's another story.


----------



## Tink (19 February 2016)

Hanging off a building or a bridge is a bit different to ground work.

At the freeway overpass, cars were travelling under them, while they were hanging mid air.

You are putting others at risk, not just yourself, in my view.


----------



## Smurf1976 (19 February 2016)

The right to protest in a reasonable manner is critical to democracy in my view.

Over the years people have made their point about everything from wars to dams to mining to humanitarian issues. I see no problem with such activities provided that it is done in a manner that doesn't put anyone, particularly those not involved in the protest, in danger.


----------



## bellenuit (21 February 2016)

I don't want to start a new thread just for this, but I am stunned by claims originally made by a pharmaceutical retailers spokesman and repeated by Channel 9 News (Perth) tonight. Is rank stupidity now the norm? 

It relates to the new scheme whereby pharmacists are able to discount the cost of a prescription subsidised through the Government’s Pharmaceutical Benefits Scheme by $1. When originally introduced I heard a pharmaceutical retailers spokesman and tonight the Channel 9 newsreader also said that consumers "should be aware of the downside that this discount will mean it takes longer to reach the pharmaceutical safety net threshold". The threshold; $1,475.50 for general families and $372 for concession card holders; is the level that if reached in a calendar year subsequent prescription drug costs will drop to $6.20 (general) or $0 (concession) respectively per prescription. 

How is that a negative? If the drugs were completely free one would never reach the threshold, so would that be a disaster? There is absolutely no way you can do the mathematics and conclude that anyone would be worse off if the discount is applied. In every case you are better off with the discount.


----------



## wayneL (21 February 2016)

Smurf1976 said:


> The right to protest in a reasonable manner is critical to democracy in my view.




Democracy <> Liberty.

The former USSR was a democracy (using the strictest definition) with very little liberty, indeed the current Russian has shown that the liberty to protest is questionable.

Don't confuse the two concepts, We need to defend liberty as strongly as deomocracy


----------



## Tink (22 February 2016)

Good on you, Andrew Bolt.

_Cardinal George Pell is the victim of one of the most vicious witch hunts to disgrace this country. It is shameful. Disgusting. Frightening._

http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/andrewbolt/index.php/heraldsun/comments/column_crucifying_pell/

Victoria has become a shambles.

------------------------------------

An interesting comment....

Where investigations into old allegations vs (Cardinal Pell/Bill Shorten) is (a witch hunt/justice at last) if you're (right/left).


----------



## pixel (22 February 2016)

bellenuit said:


> I don't want to start a new thread just for this, but I am stunned by claims originally made by a pharmaceutical retailers spokesman and repeated by Channel 9 News (Perth) tonight. Is rank stupidity now the norm?
> 
> It relates to the new scheme whereby pharmacists are able to discount the cost of a prescription subsidised through the Government’s Pharmaceutical Benefits Scheme by $1. When originally introduced I heard a pharmaceutical retailers spokesman and tonight the Channel 9 newsreader also said that consumers "should be aware of the downside that this discount will mean it takes longer to reach the pharmaceutical safety net threshold". The threshold; $1,475.50 for general families and $372 for concession card holders; is the level that if reached in a calendar year subsequent prescription drug costs will drop to $6.20 (general) or $0 (concession) respectively per prescription.
> 
> How is that a negative? If the drugs were completely free one would never reach the threshold, so would that be a disaster? There is absolutely no way you can do the mathematics and conclude that anyone would be worse off if the discount is applied. In every case you are better off with the discount.




Let me guess, bellenuit: You went to school when/ where "the three R's" were taught. For at least two generations, that is no longer the case in nearly all Australian schools, approaching certainty by now.
As a result, ignorance has been working its way up into all ranks of the workforce, including journalists.


----------



## SirRumpole (22 February 2016)

Tink said:


> Good on you, Andrew Bolt.
> 
> _Cardinal George Pell is the victim of one of the most vicious witch hunts to disgrace this country. It is shameful. Disgusting. Frightening._
> 
> ...




Pell was one of the people who moved pedophile priests around parishes instead of sacking them outright.

He's one of the causes of the problem and needs to face up to it.


----------



## Tink (22 February 2016)

Well I could say the same thing about Bill Shorten.....

---------------------------------------------

_The contrast between how Pell is treated and the Shorten allegations is quite instructive. 

In the case of Shorten the media and authorities actively colluded to suppress the investigation and allegations whilst with Pell the case is tried through the media without any regard for due process. 

A sad indictment for our justice system and probably more importantly journalists in this country._


----------



## McLovin (22 February 2016)

I aplaude Andrew Bolt. It takes some real mental gymnastics to defend a priest who shuffled around paedophile priests while also slinging a few rocks at Bill Shorten, and all in the same opinion piece.

I must have underestimated the clown.


----------



## basilio (22 February 2016)

McLovin said:


> I aplaude Andrew Bolt. It takes some real mental gymnastics to defend a priest who shuffled around paedophile priests while also slinging a few rocks at Bill Shorten, and all in the same opinion piece.
> 
> I must have underestimated the clown.




Never underestimate Andrew Bolts capacity to turn black into any colour he wants it to be.

But I do agree that whatever the Victoria Police are investigating about George Pell should stay inhouse until formal announcements can be made. It's just ugly to see  pre emptive statements.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I did notice that Cardinal Pell did try to side step the allegations by suggesting they the were about the the Southwell inquiry.They wern't .


----------



## SirRumpole (22 February 2016)

Andrew Bolt ? said:
			
		

> whilst with Pell the case is tried through the media without any regard for due process.




Doesn't that fool Bolt realise that a Royal Commission* is *due process ?


----------



## pixel (22 February 2016)

Jesuits turned sophistry, lying, and side-stepping into an art form.
Google seems to suggest that George Pell, just like Tony Abbott and the current Pope, has enjoyed a Jesuit upbringing. Maybe Andrew Bolt caught the same disease?


----------



## Tisme (23 February 2016)

Tink said:


> Well I could say the same thing about Bill Shorten.....
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




I think you are drawing a long bow on this occasion Tink. The depravity of kiddy fiddling is beyond the pale.

Bill Shorten was exonerated because he played within the law. It may not be agreeable to your politics, but that is the way it is, just like we all smelled fish when Howard's front bench were found out, but not prosecuted, why Malcolm Turbull was not charged for inducing a public servant to falsify emails in relation to the Labor PM at the time. However if any of them were complicit in exposing children to sexual violation they would be expected to feel the full weight of the law (unless it's Nauru, then it's different because those kids aren't worth a nickel).

I still recall Pell V Dawkins on QANDA  http://www.abc.net.au/tv/qanda/txt/s3469101.htm

If wannabe Pope Pell is implicated and found guilty I think the population would think it just another day of Religion persecuting innocents..... nothing could ever gazump the loss of innocence many of us felt when Rolf was found out.


----------



## luutzu (23 February 2016)

Tisme said:


> I think you are drawing a long bow on this occasion Tink. The depravity of kiddy fiddling is beyond the pale.
> 
> Bill Shorten was exonerated because he played within the law. It may not be agreeable to your politics, but that is the way it is, just like we all smelled fish when Howard's front bench were found out, but not prosecuted, why Malcolm Turbull was not charged for inducing a public servant to falsify emails in relation to the Labor PM at the time. However if any of them were complicit in exposing children to sexual violation they would be expected to feel the full weight of the law (unless it's Nauru, then it's different because those kids aren't worth a nickel).
> 
> ...




Another deep thought there O'Grady.


----------



## Tisme (23 February 2016)

luutzu said:


> Another deep thought there O'Grady.




And not even whisky in sight.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 February 2016)

Random thoughts...

Why don't those who run sandwich bars call themselves sandwichstas?  Why don't they slick their hair back, wear 3/4 pants and grow Ned Kelly beards like their coffee counterparts?  

Making a good coffee doesn't require some enormous skill set.  Anyone can do it.


----------



## luutzu (23 February 2016)

Tisme said:


> And not even whisky in sight.




Imagine how much deeper the insights would have been if Jack was around ey?


----------



## Tisme (23 February 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Random thoughts...
> 
> Why don't those who run sandwich bars call themselves sandwichstas?  Why don't they slick their hair back, wear 3/4 pants and grow Ned Kelly beards like their coffee counterparts?
> 
> Making a good coffee doesn't require some enormous skill set.  Anyone can do it.




There's something kinda thrilling watching a gorilla make food and drink. It's like watching Darwin's ghost in play


----------



## SirRumpole (24 February 2016)

Eyeball tattooing, of of the silliest things to do to your body that I've heard of.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-02-23/eyeball-tattooing-dangerous-says-tattoo-artist/7193942


----------



## luutzu (24 February 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Eyeball tattooing, of of the silliest things to do to your body that I've heard of.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-02-23/eyeball-tattooing-dangerous-says-tattoo-artist/7193942




I guess you're only young once, but there are two eyeballs.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 February 2016)

luutzu said:


> I guess you're only young once, but there are two eyeballs.




A few one eyed people around here grasshopper !


----------



## Tisme (24 February 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Eyeball tattooing, of of the silliest things to do to your body that I've heard of.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-02-23/eyeball-tattooing-dangerous-says-tattoo-artist/7193942




I'm guessing there will be a queue of Collingwood supporters lining up.


----------



## luutzu (24 February 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> A few one eyed people around here grasshopper !




Come to think of it, I think Sifu is blind as a bat. And I thought them white eyes of his were result of enlightnment.

Right Sifu?


----------



## basilio (1 March 2016)

*Balls of Steel*

Wasn't sure where to put this video so Random Thoughts got the guernsey.

The 3 minutes video shows how the Innuit crawl under the sea ice to get mussels for a feed - while the tide is out.

If that sounds dodgy -  wait till you watch the clip.  Very sobering stuff


When the tide is out under the ice....

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Z0qGvC3vqaA


----------



## luutzu (1 March 2016)

basilio said:


> *Balls of Steel*
> 
> Wasn't sure where to put this video so Random Thoughts got the guernsey.
> 
> ...




Well that just made our recent cockeling adventure into Lake Illawarra like a dip in the ocean on a warm summer day 

We even stopped at a Fish and Chip to have Fish and chips for lunch and I was proud as heck getting a bag of cockles after the initial it's too slippery and muddy and there's no cockle anywhere phase.


----------



## Tink (22 October 2016)

Interesting map -


----------



## explod (22 October 2016)

Julia said:


> One of the characteristics of an OK life seems to me to be the sense of being in control of that life.
> 
> Recently I've found it sad to observe the diminution of an elderly woman who has been deemed unfit to live alone and bundled off into a nursing home, despite her vehement protestations.
> 
> ...




At least our Dear Julia was spared the distress and indignity of the elderly woman.


Hope the euthanasia Laws are in for my time.


----------



## Tink (21 February 2018)

https://www.olympic.org/news


----------



## Tink (26 February 2018)

in my view.

Australia is a nation.

One Nation Under Almighty God.

----------

Faith - Family - Truth - Freedom.


----------



## Tisme (22 June 2018)

Two thoughts:

what is the mystery room and where are the toilets?


----------



## PZ99 (22 June 2018)

Lobby.

Toilets were removed for camera locations


----------



## SirRumpole (22 June 2018)

What about the Mystery Bathroom ?

For dirty little secrets ?


----------



## jbocker (21 December 2018)

No Need for a chatbox  use this thread.


----------



## jbocker (21 December 2018)

*A.I.*

*Caution: *Actual Intelligence in Use


----------



## Darc Knight (25 December 2018)

Smurf1976 said:


> It is Christmas Eve, almost Christmas Day, so I don't wish to cause upset but I think it needs to be said.
> 
> It is not my role to police this forum, I am not the owner or a moderator, but the extent to which this thread has morphed into some sort of personal crusade to be "proven right" and reacting aggressively toward alternative views is annoying at best and that is putting it politely.




You don't enjoy the "theatre" of it all Smurf? If you read back a page from you're post you'll see Ann said that her and Sdajii were meeting at Joe's place over Xmas.
I'd say it's odds on Joe is going to be dragging Ann off Sdajii's badly beaten remains


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 December 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> You don't enjoy the "theatre" of it all Smurf?



If two others want to argue who was right then that's fine with me. It distracts from the point of the thread but it doesn't really bother me.

Labeling things as "bullsh!t" without reasoned debate is descending too far into the anti-intellectual abyss for me however and is what prompted my comment. I'd personally much rather examine the available evidence and debate the issues in an effort to determine the truth rather than rubbish ideas through name calling.

That opposing views on a wide range of subjects have been freely discussed in a respectful manner with reasoned debate has been the strong point of ASF thus far.


----------



## basilio (31 December 2018)

Maybe this is the place for this story ?

Is it possible to have a civil, thoughtful discussion on the net on challenging topics ? Yeah CC, Trump, Fun (and gun..) control, and so on .

Apparently there is a place where this happens.  Excellent discussion and well worth a visit.

*Civil Discourse Exists in This Small Corner of the Internet*
The subreddit Change My View is built on the proposition that we’ve at least got to listen to people we disagree with.

_Imagine a place on the internet where a post that begins with “I’m not a feminist” is met with comments quoting Virginia Woolf and asking serious, clarifying questions. A place where a conversation about gun-control legislation unfurls into a thread of analogies, statistics, and self-reflection; where a discussion on the benefits and drawbacks of immigration is carried out in a series of building logical arguments. A place where users with radically different political opinions interact productively and politely, where a willingness to participate thoughtfully is the rule rather than the exception, and where people readily admit when their views on a subject have been altered._

https://www.theatlantic.com/politic...-does-not-allow-rudeness-or-hostility/578566/

*https://www.reddit.com/r/changemyview/*


----------



## basilio (31 December 2018)

This is also on the Change My View Reddit site.  
https://www.reddit.com/r/changemyview/wiki/antidelta


----------



## Skate (31 December 2018)

basilio said:


> This is also on the Change My View Reddit site.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/changemyview/wiki/antidelta




*This sums it up nicely *(https://www.reddit.com/r/changemyview/wiki/antidelta)
_"Satisfying your urge to call someone stupid is like masturbating in public. It may feel good to you, but it looks disgusting to everyone else and it just makes the other person work harder to find ways to disagree with you"_

Thank you Basilio for the hyperlink.

Skate.


----------



## sptrawler (19 January 2019)

luutzu said:


> Yea true. Maybe I should've just left APT carry on with their attempt at screwing the cash-strapped millennial with "free money", not realising they're the one who's getting it.
> 
> But yea, the founders and early investors have certainly done very well for themselves. Soon enough more idiotic fund managers will hop on board and possibly lose their pensioners a few billions.



Absolutely, we have told the next generation you can have what you want, you just have to ask.

The Sharks are circling to supply the money, who is at fault the kids who think all they have to do is ask, or the parents who try to make life better for their kids?

I have a son who was a great saver, married a woman who was a great spender, now they have found something the both want, they find they have no money.
Probably the wrong thread, maybe should be in dump it here


----------



## luutzu (19 January 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Absolutely, we have told the next generation you can have what you want, you just have to ask.
> 
> The Sharks are circling to supply the money, who is at fault the kids who think all they have to do is ask, or the parents who try to make life better for their kids?
> 
> ...




World commerce will not occur if everyone's a tightwad like you, and me, Homer. 

I just spent about 3 days with my brother building "only" a few rows of bricks 'cause I thought it's a waste to pay $500 for the pros to do "only a bit of work". 

For a bum like me it's not even worth it. As it turns out. For my brother who earn that much in half a day in the shade... I'm surprise he still like me.


----------



## sptrawler (19 January 2019)

luutzu said:


> World commerce will not occur if everyone's a tightwad like you, and me, Homer.
> 
> I just spent about 3 days with my brother building "only" a few rows of bricks 'cause I thought it's a waste to pay $500 for the pros to do "only a bit of work".
> 
> For a bum like me it's not even worth it. As it turns out. For my brother who earn that much in half a day in the shade... I'm surprise he still like me.



There is nothing wrong with that, the son I was just talking about, will have to sell a duplex half I told him to buy, when he was an apprentice 18years ago.
I said we can paint it up and sell it, all profit, he said the accountant told him it was a good tax deduction he still owes $60k, it cost $64k, 18 years ago.
Do I have to feel sorry, no, but I will go over there and paint it out and clean it up, because that is what parents do. Yes


----------



## luutzu (20 January 2019)

sptrawler said:


> There is nothing wrong with that, the son I was just talking about, will have to sell a duplex half I told him to buy, when he was an apprentice 18years ago.
> I said we can paint it up and sell it, all profit, he said the accountant told him it was a good tax deduction he still owes $60k, it cost $64k, 18 years ago.
> Do I have to feel sorry, no, but I will go over there and paint it out and clean it up, because that is what parents do. Yes




yea, especially parents who pick a property that goes backward after 18 years    jk. It's Perth. 

Speaking of reno and property... some 20 years ago my parents friends bought a brick-veneer house for some $200K, maybe $250K. He spent the then "outrageous" amount of $40K to rennovate the entire interior to live it up a bit, he said.

Now that same property would be $800K and in need of another reno. 

Property around here got a long, long way to drop I reckon.


----------



## sptrawler (20 January 2019)

luutzu said:


> yea, especially parents who pick a property that goes backward after 18 years    jk. It's Perth.
> .



No it hasn't gone backwards, I was annoyed he let some F$^ck wit accountant, talked him into not paying it off.
He would have $60k more equity and free title, I didn't realise you wouldn't understand that, my bad.


----------



## luutzu (20 January 2019)

sptrawler said:


> No it hasn't gone backwards, I was annoyed he let some F$^ck wit accountant, talked him into not paying it off.
> He would have $60k more equity and free title, I didn't realise you wouldn't understand that, my bad.




Yea, I don't know the maths with property.


----------



## sptrawler (20 January 2019)

luutzu said:


> Yea, I don't know the maths with property.



Here is the maths, he is a smart kid, I said you need to leave home and build your own nest, you are on $30k/PA as a third year apprentice buy this house for $64k.
He says o.k dad, then the little head takes over, he has paid nothing off the principle and has been earning $150k+ for the last 15 years. FFS


----------



## luutzu (20 January 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Here is the maths, he is a smart kid, I said you need to leave home and build your own nest, you are on $30k/PA as a third year apprentice buy this house for $64k.
> He says o.k dad, then the little head takes over, he has paid nothing off the principle and has been earning $150k+ for the last 15 years. FFS




Must be the wife's half fault Homer.

Don't you hate being a parent or an older brother and have to clean up the mess?


----------



## wayneL (4 October 2021)

We no longer need parody accounts on social media, as is is impossible to tell parody from real life.

Eg









						Transgender athlete Laurel Hubbard named sportswoman of the year in NZ
					

She was awarded this title by the University of Otago, Dunedin on the South Island of New Zealand at the Blues awards earlier this week on Tuesday.




					www.google.com


----------



## sptrawler (4 October 2021)

wayneL said:


> We no longer need parody accounts on social media, as is is impossible to tell parody from real life.



Oh well, there goes women's sport. Priceless 🤣


----------

